# Wrong time



## Dormouse (16 Nov 2007)

Can you set the correct time on the clock?


----------



## Dormouse (16 Nov 2007)

Can you set the correct time on the clock?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (16 Nov 2007)

which one would help !!!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (16 Nov 2007)

which one would help !!!


----------

